# Game Composition



## AntonioCasalena (Oct 22, 2009)

http://www.broadjam.com/artists/home.php?artistID=64896


----------



## paoling (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: Film and Game Composition*

Hi, Antonio, are you Italian?

Well, your works aren't bad as a very first begin in the orchestration world, but they seem a bit half-finished works.

Since I think you play piano a bit, I suggest you to write a simple structure of your piece. Something like melody and chords. Try to think, on paper, to the other instruments parts, thinking in terms of orchestral sections (strings, winds, horns and percussions). In this way you can have a starting material over you can base your production. 

In orchestrating your piece, try to use more different timbres and doublings, to vary a bit the mood of your piece and to give a more stronger sound. Work on sound and remember that orchestrating doesn't mean using a violin patch instead of a synth lead line.

One important thing. In the first times refer always to something that you like and try to imitate the sound (this is a suggestion that was made for me by RJames, but I always do). This is important because you can refer to that and correct the things that don't sound so good.

You come from an Electronic Dance background I think (listening to the other tracks); maybe you can refer to Craig Armstrong's soundtracks, like The Quiet American. This SO has a beautiful mix between strings and electronic percussions' sound (he's the string arranger of Madonna).

Welcome here and good work!

Paolo


----------



## AntonioCasalena (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm having trouble getting that "live performance" sound, i'm not sure if it's the way I'm layering and mixing, which techniques am I missing?
Stevie your piece to that vid doesnt even sound MIDI, how do I get that sound?
And yes you're right this does more sound like a song then a film score.
True Paolo, except Sonar doesnt come with great FX at all :S

btw these are video game pieces., if that matters lol.


----------



## Stevie (Oct 23, 2009)

Hey Antonio,

I used a lot LASS and Symphobia on that one.
It's basically the samples you chose and how you combine them.
When you listen a lot to classical recordings you get a feel how it
should sound. You ear gets trained. That's what you should definitely do.
And of course post your stuff here to get feedback, as you did now 
And: stay on VI and follow the threads. Tons of interesting posts here 

Cheers,

Stevie


----------



## AntonioCasalena (Oct 23, 2009)

I will, I've been searching for a forum like this for quite sometime.
Im affraid Im not familiar with LASS, unless I'm justn ot understanding the abbreviation.

Are you using the same DAW for composition and post production?


----------



## Stevie (Oct 23, 2009)

LASS = LA Scoring Strings
Have a look here: http://www.audiobro.com/

Yep, I'm using the same DAW for both. I don't use any slaves either.
I'm against slavery in any form.


----------



## AntonioCasalena (Oct 23, 2009)

Mind me asking but which daw?
And if possible can you link me to any forums with realism techniques, simply adding my own reverbs to the vienna library, or on board fx isn't helping much.
Same goes for layering.


----------



## Stevie (Oct 23, 2009)

AntonioCasalena @ Fri Oct 23 said:


> Mind me asking but which daw?
> And if possible can you link me to any forums with realism techniques, simply adding my own reverbs to the vienna library, or on board fx isn't helping much.
> Same goes for layering.



I'm using Nuendo 4 for sequencing and Wavelab for editing.
Well, gearslutz.com is a lot into FX stuff. But for orchestra I would
either do a search on VI or create a new topic.


----------



## Stevie (Oct 23, 2009)

Oh you already created one


----------



## AntonioCasalena (Oct 24, 2009)

Yes sir, I intend of using this site a lot especially after viewing members websites


----------



## Stevie (Oct 24, 2009)

Absolutely :D
Get involved o=<


----------



## AntonioCasalena (Nov 15, 2009)

bump!


----------

